# Leo -my beautiful coonie



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

So very sad to report that Leo got hit by a car(?) and left at the side of the road. My neighbours very kindly took him to the vets and I met them there. Poor Leo had a compound fracture of his right back ankle and when referred to the emergency vets we realised that he had a broken back and was paralysed from about half way down his spine. I had to make the heartbreaking decision to have him PTS.
Leo was loved by everyone who knew him. He was so sweet-natured and so brave. On the morning of his accident he caught three mice! I can only assume that he was hunting again when he was hit. I can't believe the driver did not stop; he was a big cat and he or she must have known they had hit him. However, my faith in human nature has been restored by the kindness and concern shown by my neighbours who made every effort to contact me and get him treated asap. Unfortunately the outcome was not good. 
What makes things worse is that my father died suddenly only 6 weeks ago and I am still coming to terms with this and now Leo too! However, I had the pleasure of sharing my life with this very special cat and I will never forget him. RIP wee man!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

what a beautiful boy! so sorry for your loss 

So glad you got to see him and say goodbye though

RIP Leo and love to you


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Mstori. Yes I am glad I was there at the end for him too. I only hope that I did the right thing for him. He was such an active cat that keeping him alive but immobile wouldn't have been fair on him.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Forget-me-not said:


> Thanks Mstori. Yes I am glad I was there at the end for him too. I only hope that I did the right thing for him. He was such an active cat that keeping him alive but immobile wouldn't have been fair on him.


From what you said you 100% did the right thing! Its quality of life not quantity.

having a much loved pet PTS is the last most selfless thing we can do for them.

It hurts like hell though 

Im sure he would thank you for all the happy times and not letting him suffer x


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

mstori said:


> From what you said you 100% did the right thing! Its quality of life not quantity.
> 
> having a much loved pet PTS is the last most selfless thing we can do for them.
> 
> ...


Your kind words are a real comfort. I'm off to bed feeling a whole lot better than I did a short time ago. Thank you for taking the time to post!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

aww, no worries, hope you manage to get some sleep, and have dreams of Leo chasing some mice


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no :sad: Im so very, very sorry. Huge hugs & Im sure Leo will love chasing all the butterflys & climbing the trees at the bridge xxx


----------



## russettali (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry for your sad loss. xxx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww he was truly beautiful run free at rainbow bridge little guy!!!!

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their support. It really does help knowing that the kind people on PF are willing to reach out to others in distress. Here's is a recent pic of Leo showing off his smile as he dreams sweet dreams.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Don't know what happened to the picture but here it is again (hopefully)


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Forget-me-not said:


> Don't know what happened to the picture but here it is again (hopefully)


gorgeous boy

I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life and he will never be forgotten x x x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) RIP leo


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P Leo you lovely looking boy


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh hun I'm so sorry  No doubt he is having a whale of a time up at rainbow bridge cathing all of those meeces that he so obviously loves!

Rest in peace dear boy xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Leo.
What a beautiful Boy. 
Like you said it was nice of your neighbours to help and i expect they will miss him too.
R.I.P Leo and Have fun at the Bridge. The Angels will love to take care of you and stroke those beautiful ears!!


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Aw, thanks so much people. It makes me feel so much better knowing you all care. Pity the poor meeces and butterflies at rainbow bridge though!


----------

